# best time to post



## AggieL (Aug 8, 2020)

Hello. I am a new poster. Does anyone have advice on when the *best time of day/week* to post a question with the hope of getting many responses? Thanks!


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Post away. We have an active group, Welcome to TAM. Tell us about your situation. What are your questions?


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Some days are slower than others but that really doesn't matter. Just make your post.

Don't make multiple threads on the same topic though.


----------



## AggieL (Aug 8, 2020)

Is a "thread" the post/question itself? I have never been in a forum and don't even have Facebook so I am still working on the terms. Is it appropriate to post the same question on multiple forums? For example, my post would be appropriate for sex in marriage; general and ladies forum.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

AggieL said:


> Is a "thread" the post/question itself? I have never been in a forum and don't even have Facebook so I am still working on the terms. Is it appropriate to post the same question on multiple forums? For example, my post would be appropriate for sex in marriage; general and ladies forum.


Yes, so this is a thread and you can start a new one to talk about the issues your having.

Don't post the same questions in multiple places. Just choose whatever category fits it best. It's too confusing to have the same thing posted multiple times and people don't really follow the categories anyway. For example, men frequently answer questions in the ladies section.

If you post the same question multiple times the moderators will combine them all into one thread anyway. So save them the trouble.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Anytime in whatever category suits it best.


----------

